# Fuse box wiring diagram.



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys! so i figured out why my 4x4 wasn't working.. or atleast i think.. iwent out to the garage to check for bad connections with my 4x4 to find out that my bike will NOT start or do anything regardless. so i loosened the fuse box and looked under neath to see my wires corroded and broke apart! so im going to be di-electric greasing EVERY connection i can possibly do. but right now i need to figure out what wires go to which push-terminal under the fuse box. im going to hook it up with push connections and di-electric grease/seal them. i do NOT want this to happen again. im EXTREMELY disapointed in kawasaki's design for pretty much everything under neath the seat.. lol would appreciate it SO much for someone to send a picture of how they're wires are hooked up under the seat or to send a diagram. THANK YOU!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Perhaps you'd be intersted in my fix.....just delete it and replace with sealed fuse holders. They are spliced onto the factory wires, covered the connections with heat shrink, and then electric taped everything up for appearance. Been this way for a long time with zero probs. You can find these holders on Ebay....search "sealed fuse holder", I pay about $25 after shipping for a pack of 10, but they are very worth the money.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

that looks like an awesome idea.. i will be doing that for sure later, i need a quick fix to get the bike rolling for th weekend, can't get those from ebay quick enough


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotcha. I first did it with just female spade connectors on the ends of the wires and plugged the fuses directly in since my fuse box was shot, it worked fine for a few months and then the connectors finally started corroding from packing with mud. You'll notice I only actually have 3 fuses there...the 4th that is missing is my kebc, which was deleted and I had just taped up the wires. I went ahead and put the fuse holder in for it when I did all the fancy holders....just incase I ever wanted to put the kebc back on.


----------



## Redrider (Sep 21, 2010)

adam6604 said:


> that looks like an awesome idea.. i will be doing that for sure later, i need a quick fix to get the bike rolling for th weekend, can't get those from ebay quick enough


 You can get thoes at a auto, or HD repair shops in Alberta,


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Redrider said:


> You can get thoes at a auto, or HD repair shops in Alberta,


Thats awesome for you guys up north, Just make sure that the ones you buy have the rubber seal on the holder so that when you snap on the cap everything stays nice and dry inside.....this will prevent corrosion.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

had a dumb moment and forgot about this thread.. sorry polaris! but anywho filthy do you remember which wires went with which fuse? i bought those inline fuses with the rubber covers i just can't find out which wire goes to which fuse.. owners manual doesn't say. and can't seem to google it. loll..


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

got the inline fuses ran, and bike runs like new again. thanks for the help!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

.....sorry bud, just now getting back on here, been outside playing in the water all day otherwise I'd have answered which wires. My yard literally has about 10" of water standing across the ENTIRE thing right now from all the rain we've gotten the past few days, my dirt road is under water.....it just looks like a big ole lake right now. I was doing water wheelies in the chest deep ditch up and down the side of the highway in front of my house most of the day. Should've seen the faces of people passing by on the hwy....greatest part was that there was water over that for about 30 yards right near the end of my road so everybody got to go nice and slow past me and get a good long look lol.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

im SO jealous ! lol i woulda ignored everyone to play in water all day anyway! haha go back out and get some action shots then post em most of us didnt have as much fun as you did so share ! lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its dark now or I would. I should've gotten my brother to take some vids, instead he was was busy chasing me on his 420 rancher. We had a blast. 

Glad you got your stuff straight, you shouldn't have anymore issues from that area now. Keep the water out of your beltbox and that'll help your kebc live a long life...water is its worst enemy. Other than that, you should be pretty good. I've seen lots of probs on the 08-11 750s with corrosion on the plugs that are on the relays at the back of the seat... havn't seen it from a carb'd bike yet though. My fix for that was when I had to change wire harnesses out I went and filled the back side of all open connectors with epoxy where the wires go in at...that way it couldn't fill up with mud and eat up the metal prongs like what happened to the fuse box.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah well im hoping the tube of di-electric grease i used up on all the connections will do something. lol but i've went through the electrical issues and overheating problems.. those seem to be the worst nightmares i hear about brutes so far. so hopefully im in the clear! lol this saturday i'll see how she does in some skeg!


----------

